# Csukni / zárni



## francisgranada

Sziasztok, 

Szerintetek van különbség a _csukni _és a _zárni _szavak jelentése/használata között, vagy ezek egyértelműen szinonimák? 

Kösz.


----------



## AndrasBP

Szia,

Számomra nem szinonimák, bár másnál lehet közöttük átfedés.
Ha azt mondom: _becsuktam_ az ajtót, az azt jelenti, hogy behajtottam az ajtófélfák közé, esetleg kilinccsel "stabilizáltam". (I _closed _the door).
Ha azt mondom: _be*zár*tam_ az ajtót, akkor a *zár*szerkezet segítségével kulcsra zártam. (I _locked _the door.)

Ugyanakkor az az érzésem, hogy sokak számára ez nem ilyen egyértelmű, és néha a két szó felcserélődhet. Arról nem is beszélve, hogy bizonyos vidékeken azt mondják: "Betettem az ajtót."


----------



## francisgranada

AndrasBP said:


> ...Ha azt mondom: _becsuktam_ az ajtót, az azt jelenti, hogy behajtottam az ajtófélfák közé, esetleg kilinccsel "stabilizáltam". (I _closed _the door).
> Ha azt mondom: _be*zár*tam_ az ajtót, akkor a *zár*szerkezet segítségével kulcsra zártam. (I _locked _the door.) ...


Tökéletesen egyetértek, de valahogy nem ez tapasztalom - ezért a kérdés. 





> ... bizonyos vidékeken azt mondják: "Betettem az ajtót."


Ezt ismerem én is, bár nem mondom így. Talán a "régiek" még használták Kassán is ...


----------



## Zsanna

Első megközelítésnek én is arra gondoltam, amit András írt.
De azt hiszem, nem véletlen, hogy több változatot hallasz, francis.

Ha olyan ajtóról van szó, amelyik egyszerre csukódik és záródik (ezután csak kulccsal nyitható), mint pl. a szállodai szobák ajtaja, akkor nyilvánvaló, hogy egy egyszerű becsukás egyúttal bezárást is jelent.

Szóval a csukódás nem jelent mindig záródást is egyúttal (ilyenkor a nyit ige az ellentéte), de jelentheti azt is, ha az ajtó zárja olyan típusú (ilyenkor vagy a kinyit v. a kizár igék ellentéte).
Sőt átvitt értelemben jelentheti valami lezárását (zárak jelenléte nélkül is persze):

"x&˛˛˙^#ˇ}" - mondta és becsukta az ajtót.

Jelentheti ez azt is, hogy ezzel részéről az egész társalgásnak (esetleg mindennek) vége. (Azaz: _lezárta_ a vitát, az ügyet stb.)


----------



## Andrash

Kedves Magyarulbeszélők! 

Az ajtót be lehet zárni (akkor kulccsal)  be lehet csukni (akkor kilinccsel kinyitható)  s be lehet hajtani (akkor kézzel is kinyitható  kilincs nélkül).
Legalábbis nálunk Nógrádban ilyen különbséget tettünk.

Üdv


----------



## francisgranada

Andrash said:


> ... Az ajtót be lehet zárni (akkor kulccsal)  be lehet csukni (akkor kilinccsel kinyitható)  s be lehet hajtani (akkor kézzel is kinyitható  kilincs nélkül). Legalábbis nálunk Nógrádban ilyen különbséget tettünk.


Kedves Andrash, ez a logikus, szerintem is. De valahogy nem ezt  tapasztalatom. A _behajtani _használata egyértelmű, de a _bezárni _(kulccsal) tapasztalataim szerint nem (minden logika ellenére). Gyakran hallok olyat is (nem csak Kassán), hogy "bekulcsoltam az ajtót" vagy "kulcsra zártam az ajtót", ami szintén arra utal, hogy a _bezárni _nem feltétlenül jelenti a _kulcsra zárást_, vagy egyaltalán bármiféle _zár _hasznalatát (legalábbis az általam ismert  köznyelvben).


----------



## Andrash

Kedves Francis !

Igen, a nyelv takarékossága ellen szól ha azt mondjuk kulcsra zártam az ajtót. Viszont régen lehet, hogy reteszre is tudták zárni...

Sajnos olykor következetlenül használja az ember a nyelvet  néha magam is mondom (pedig próbálok rá ügyelni), hogy zárd be az ajtót  pedig csak azt szeretném  hogy az ajtó be legyen csukva...

'ta luego


----------

